# Should I do some trimming ?



## Del (Jun 30, 2019)

8-9 week , 2nd week of flowering. I was wondering if I should trim alot of the leaves around the lowers that aren't getting any real light. Seems to be alot of vegetation not getting light. My SCROG was started more to hold things up than an actual level grow. Could some one point me in the right direction? Plants seem to be doing fine , I just started using the cal-mag with my foxfarm  trio. I am using half strength on all nutes. The green really came back after the cal-mag. Advice?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 1, 2019)

if it ain't broke don't fix it---patience is soooo important when growing---you will have plenty of time to trim those lowers when you harvest---it's never a good idea to remove leaves for the sake of removing leaves---always and only for a specific purpose---airflow, disease etc---in your case reasons not to remove leaves outweigh reasons to remove---there is no reason to stress the plants while they are focusing on packing on weight---taking leaves will redirect energy to repair instead of flowering---those lowers may not be receiving direct light but i bet they are receiving indirect or reflective light---your final harvest will be lighter if you start removing leaves now---don't do it!!!!


----------



## Growdude (Jul 1, 2019)

When you Scrog you should remove all vegetation under the screen and all sucker branches, this concentrates all growth into the canopy.
This is done during vegg and beginning of flower 
It is a little late but I would trim off all lower sucker branches.


----------



## Del (Jul 1, 2019)

One person says leave em , one person says trim em ? They are flowering just fine but I am wondering if alot of energy is being wasted on all these lower leaves. Anyone else have any thoughts on this ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2019)

The lower stuff can be used to make hash, cannabutter, tincture or even smoked. They will use some of the plants energy so the upper bud sites will be smaller. If the plants are looking ‘just fine’, I’d leave them(if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it).  Everybody has opinions. I’d thank people for their input myself and learn from this grow.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 1, 2019)

I don’t think your plants are overly full down under so I wouldn’t worry much about it...you can take off some of the larger fan leaves down low if you want...on my next indoor grow, I’m going to take off most of the popcorn buds down low as they are a pita...as .org says, you can extract from the little leaves and small buds ...


----------



## Del (Jul 1, 2019)

So I  just found that 2 of my plants are males. Moved them out of the tent. What to do with them ?


----------



## Del (Jul 1, 2019)

Second plant


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2019)

Kill them unless you want seedy buds


----------



## Del (Jul 1, 2019)

Took em out ! Lesson learned from "bagseed" gonna keep the two females and learn from my couple of mistakes and order up some reputable feminized seed


----------



## Growdude (Jul 1, 2019)

The trimming I was referring to was for a successful SCROG 
Here are a few examples


----------



## Del (Jul 1, 2019)

Growdude said:


> The trimming I was referring to was for a successful SCROG
> Here are a few examplesView attachment 253422
> View attachment 253423


Thanks for the info Growdude


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2019)

Growdude said:


> The trimming I was referring to was for a successful SCROG
> Here are a few examplesView attachment 253422
> View attachment 253423


That is impressive.


----------



## Del (Jul 1, 2019)

Del said:


> Thanks for the info Growdude


That first one is insane !


----------



## Del (Jul 2, 2019)

So Looks like Gorilla Bomb beans are on the way from Dr. Chronic! After removing the two hermied plants I decided to continue the 2 other female mystery medical plants to a closet upstairs with 1 1000 watt LED to keep flowering. Going to set up the new 4x4 with super soil and smart pots. And hopefully learn from the few mistakes I made with these 4.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 3, 2019)

scrog trimming is all about timing---someone above mentioned it should be done in veg thru the 1st week maybe 2nd week of flower---that's the window---trimming thereafter will lighten your harvest---best of luck


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 23, 2019)

Del said:


> 8-9 week , 2nd week of flowering. I was wondering if I should trim alot of the leaves around the lowers that aren't getting any real light. Seems to be alot of vegetation not getting light. My SCROG was started more to hold things up than an actual level grow. Could some one point me in the right direction? Plants seem to be doing fine , I just started using the cal-mag with my foxfarm  trio. I am using half strength on all nutes. The green really came back after the cal-mag. Advice?


Yes, trim the lower leaves that don't get enough light.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 23, 2019)

that first one is a fairdinkum ripper ,  Looks like Ive got some work to do .


----------

